# Hedgehog Deformities



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

There doesnt seem to be much on this topic - how many have experienced deformities in hedgies and what and have there been any implications??

Shall I start?? I now have 2 hedgies with foot deformities - neither are inbred or or similar lines and have come from reputable breeders. Both have melded or missing toes - both are healthy and happy without any mobility issues, one already has been vet checked and the other will be next week. 

I am very lucky in the fact that I am in the uk, live in a very low populated area and aph arent widely recognised by a lot of vets but my vet is completely brilliant with then and a few other exotics - he originally thought my 1st 'deformed' hedgie was a complete one off fluke and since taking on my 2nd I am awaiting an appointment with him to see what his views are re: my 2nd that I have just taken on

I am interested in others experiences or views on this subject


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

What toes are missing ? White-Bellied Hedgies are also known as "the four toed" hedgie. They only have 4 rear toes and that is common and normal.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It isn't dewclaws, the toes are deformed. I've seen pictures of one of the cuties.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I think there is a video on youtube of a deformed hedgehog, missing both back legs. 
Aha there it is. It took some doing to find that again


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

yes I have spoken to and sent piccies to Lizard girl before -my one lovely little boy only has 3 toes on his front feet and 'flipper' feet on is back legs - I have in the past few days, acquired another - he looks like a star trek fan on one foot lol - he has the toes present but they are melded so on one front foot they look like the star trek sign and he is missing the middle two toes on his other front foot - he has all his toes on his back feet but the outside ones are shorter than normal - LG was very informative and supportive when I spoke to her - its just a bit crazy I have found another - not as bad - but similar so thought about posting it to discuss it further as previously I havent wanted to until this 2nd occurence


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

'deep breath' This is what I mean:

Tidge:


















new hedgie Kasper:

right foot:








left foot:









Kasper:


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

you may think I am a bit nutty taking on 2 but I found out Kasper was going to go to a person who was very unethical in their breeding practises and tried to lie to get hold of him because he is quite a heavy flake and I believe was going to be passed off as a dark eyed white and bred in an inappropriate way


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Poor Kasper! Good for you for taking him in. I hope someone can help you further with their unique feets.


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

thank you LG - it means a lot - I havent been able to be around much because of time differences to join the 'chat section' again which I thoroughly enjoyed and was very informative and very good to talk to people like youself !!!

Unfortunately Kasper has a few behavioural issues also as he left the breeder as pet only, initially to be rehomed, only to be returned a few months later after him being 'aggressive' he is indeed very aggressive and bitey and with his feet included he is in a bit of a bad situation and his breeder has fallen very seriously ill so cannot keep him like she has done up until now (Kasper was born Nov 08) He now has a forever home with me though despite his bitey behaviour and his feet - I'm hoping with a bit of TLC he will lessen the biting


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Interesting. If the deformity is happening to more than just one hedgehog the line should be retired. I know of a breeder here who had that happening.


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

neither hedgie has the same line though - thats whats confusing - and both mums have had previous litters - all perfect hogs, never a problem thats whats so odd about it!!! Theres definately no inbreeding anywhere

good that it a rarity though that no-one seems to know/seen much about it - with the ones you know about Nancy did the females have more babies that continued to be deformed also?? I think one of my hogs mums was bred again afterwards after much deliberation but again - perfect hoglets - very odd!!! These are both non-breeders anyway.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The ones I know about did continue to produce random litters with deformed feet. It may be a fluke, odd that you ended up with two like that, or it may be an issue that will continue down the lines. Sometimes moms will kill or abandon deformed babies. It may also not show up again for a few generations. I'd keep a close eye on it though.


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I wouldn't say its too much to worry about, since the hedgehogs are not affected in mobility or not in massive amounts of pain either. My dog casper had a deformed foot, it always pointed out ward from his body, he was the only pup out of the litter to have it. Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

hedgielover said:


> I think there is a video on youtube of a deformed hedgehog, missing both back legs.
> Aha there it is. It took some doing to find that again


It's impressing, I've never seen a hedghie like that. I checked on the video update and it look like it's not bottering her too much.


----------



## Tori Marisa (Apr 17, 2017)

My hedgehog has a foot deformity he?s had it sense I got him it you could tell more once he was full grown. He curls his toes under one food and it looks slightly swollen but hes a year old now and it seems to not bother him


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check the date on a thread before posting. This thread is from 2009 so the people that posted on it aren't on the forum anymore.


----------

